# Got 'er Done! Finsished Truck Paint and Graphics



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

I've been working on my 'new' chip truck's modifications, paint and graphics and she's all done finally! Here are some before/after photos and a cost breakdown of what I have invested in case anyone's interested...

Truck purchase price w/shipping $4800
Misc Mechanical Work $ 800
Welding shop modifications $3500
Dual 60" Buyer Toolboxes $ 800
Paint job $3400
Vinyl Graphics (I installed them) $ 700
Stainless Wheel Simulators  $ 500 


Total Investment: $14,500

I'm pretty happy with the final results. Spent a bit more $ than originally planned but I think it was worth it. Truck turns lots of heads which is what I was hoping for.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

A couple more pics...


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 18, 2010)

Sweet!!!!!

Rep Sent!


----------



## Biker Dude (Oct 18, 2010)

Beautifully done! That truck should turn some heads for sure.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 18, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## Donald (Oct 18, 2010)

:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:

Suhweet!!!!


----------



## treemandan (Oct 18, 2010)

B B B Bad to the B B Bone! The hubcaps are nice, nice and gay that is:biggrinbounce2:
Can you take the deck off of the front? Good slogan too, sounds solid. Woowee does it look fum putting the loader on!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 18, 2010)

If I may ask ? How does it stop with that setup , I had the exact same machine and truck with the prisoner cab , and when the truck was loaded more than half way I couldn't stop it , to the point it was dangerous ....


----------



## RacerX (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work! 

Hard to believe it's the same truck that was in the before photo. Hope it runs as good as it looks.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

treemandan said:


> B B B Bad to the B B Bone! The hubcaps are nice, nice and gay that is:biggrinbounce2:
> Can you take the deck off of the front? Good slogan too, sounds solid. Woowee does it look fum putting the loader on!



Front deck just slips into a 2" hitch receiver and can be pulled off. I actually had it built several years ago as a 4-wheeler and snowblower carrier for the back of my SUV and it's been sitting in the weeds the last few years. Found a new use for it! there are stabilizers on each side of the receiver to keep the rack from rocking side to side. they are also removable.

Hey, I like my hubcaps! told my groundie that he's gonna die when he scratches my new baby. He pulled out a key and told me he was just gonna get it the inevitable over with right away...

Mini skid loads great. I was a bit nervous the first time but it really worked slick. Ramps don't bow at all and the breakover point (when tracks go from an angle to horizontal) was pretty smooth too. Unloading was also very smooth. If you feather the controls, you can get that thing to break over in slow motion.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

treeclimber101 said:


> If I may ask ? How does it stop with that setup , I had the exact same machine and truck with the prisoner cab , and when the truck was loaded more than half way I couldn't stop it , to the point it was dangerous ....



Brakes seem good on it but she's still virgin since the restoration. Getting a couple mechanical things done this week and will give her a christening on friday with 3 big takedowns.

I'll heed your warning and take those first few stops easy to see how she does when fully loaded. I do have brakes on the chipper so that should help.

Thanks to everyone for all the compliments. It's been an exciting past month with two new babies in the family - this one and the one that poops a lot (but is the cuter of the two)... ; )


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Oct 18, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Brakes seem good on it but she's still virgin since the restoration. Getting a couple mechanical things done this week and will give her a christening on friday with 3 big takedowns.
> 
> I'll heed your warning and take those first few stops easy to see how she does when fully loaded. I do have brakes on the chipper so that should help.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the compliments. It's been an exciting past month with two new babies in the family - this one and the one that poops a lot (but is the cuter of the two)... ; )



Have your groundee throw this out at red lights!

http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP81112805.htm?bct=;ciboat-anchors


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks really good. Did they have to do much body work on the chip box? Looked like the taco box was rusted out?


----------



## treemandan (Oct 18, 2010)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Have your groundee throw this out at red lights!
> 
> http://www.boatersworld.com/product/MP81112805.htm?bct=;ciboat-anchors



TREE BARGE COMING THROUGH!


Nicely done truck AP.


----------



## Walt41 (Oct 18, 2010)

If the brakes done seem to be up to par, there is an upgraded caliper assembly for those that could stop a house, six piston if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Looks really good. Did they have to do much body work on the chip box? Looked like the *taco box *was rusted out?



taco box...I had to think about that one for a bit. It was it pretty rough shape. Might make a good deer blind someday. A bit of camo paint and some bigger windows and it'll be a warm place for my kids to hide out.

No real serious rust - peeling and bubbled paint but a good sandblasting prepped the metal quite well.

My painter regretted not having sandblasted the entire chip box - particularly where the old Asplundh logos were. He thought he could just use a solvent or sand it off. Two days of cursing those letters and he figured he could have had them off in 30 minutes had he blasted them off. 

Live and learn...good thing we agreed to a price up front. I made sure he understood that I couldn't afford to go over an agreed price and he swore that it wouldn't no matter what. He kept his word even though it took him longer than expected. He'll get more work from me because of it.

He primed all of the new and sandblasted metal then gave it 3 coats of paint plus a clear coat. Had a little problem with controlling overspray so some areas got more than 3 coats of paint before he was done. He even airbrushed the front grill and light surrounds as well as the gmc emblems.


----------



## ozzy42 (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome project.

Now you gotta clean that chipper up.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good, ap. Now go make some money!


----------



## 371groundie (Oct 18, 2010)

do those simulators come as spinners? cause that would be blingin'!

you need a matching set for the chipper.


----------



## Beefie (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice looking truck, the lettering really catches the eye. Keep it looking good and you should have no problem's getting customers. I have heard of a few tree companies around here that are not doing so well. They are good at what they do but there equipment has not been kept up, not as eye appealing. Looks do make a difference.


Beefie


----------



## PinnaclePete (Oct 18, 2010)

You did the vinyl letters yourself - steady hands and a good eye, sweet!! Wraps are getting cheaper here, thinking about doing my truck. 

Can you see the front deck? especially in tight neighborhoods. Congrats, now go make money to pay it off, winters around the corner.Did you say you could put a plow on the front - even better!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 18, 2010)

Do you have a pic of your other truck with a bigger box?
Jeff 
Looks good. Small, but good!


----------



## treevet (Oct 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Do you have a pic of your other truck with a bigger box?
> Jeff
> Looks good. Small, but good!



I agree but if dump nearby......what ev'

Very nicely conceived, planned and executed project.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 18, 2010)

treevet said:


> I agree but if dump nearby......what ev'
> 
> Very nicely conceived, planned and executed project.



Yeah, I realized that what I said could be taken a certain way. I think it looks great and a good job on it. I guess I started thinking about how fast I would have that truck full. Probably about an hour. If I pull out a removal, does it go in the same truck? Then I was thinking I would of just made a bigger box and carry the goodies seperate. Just figured there must be another truck to help out. My bad. Honestly, it does look nice!
Jeff


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

ozzy42 said:


> Awesome project.
> 
> Now you gotta clean that chipper up.



I might just do that this winter - give it a matching paint and graphics job.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, I realized that what I said could be taken a certain way. I think it looks great and a good job on it. I guess I started thinking about how fast I would have that truck full. Probably about an hour. If I pull out a removal, does it go in the same truck? Then I was thinking I would of just made a bigger box and carry the goodies seperate. Just figured there must be another truck to help out. My bad. Honestly, it does look nice!
> Jeff



Actually, my only other truck (besides pickup) is a 1-ton with 12' dump bed. I figure I can fill this new truck's chip box in about 1/2 hour of heavy chipping with some big wood included. That said, remember, I'm only part-time so not knocking out big trees every day of the week. I do a lot of pruning and small/medium removals. Very few really big trees. I just like the 18" chipper because it's so easy to feed material through it and allows me to do the big stuff when that occasion arises.

Also, I do have a several close-by dump sites. Lots of ranchers around here that need the chips for muddy feed lots. 

Considering that my 1-ton WAS my chip truck and only had an 8' dump box on it with a 4' platform in front of it, this 11' chip box will give me about 40% more capacity. For me, that's huge. It'll do me just fine.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Oct 18, 2010)

Very nicely done! Did you photograph the fabrication stages to go from mancab to mini party deck? Been looking very seriously at the Boxer Minis and like the idea of putting it on the truck behind the cab like you did. What was your inspiration?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 18, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Actually, my only other truck (besides pickup) is a 1-ton with 12' dump bed. I figure I can fill this new truck's chip box in about 1/2 hour of heavy chipping with some big wood included. That said, remember, I'm only part-time so not knocking out big trees every day of the week. I do a lot of pruning and small/medium removals. Very few really big trees. I just like the 18" chipper because it's so easy to feed material through it and allows me to do the big stuff when that occasion arises.
> 
> Also, I do have a several close-by dump sites. Lots of ranchers around here that need the chips for muddy feed lots.
> 
> Considering that my 1-ton WAS my chip truck and only had an 8' dump box on it with a 4' platform in front of it, this 11' chip box will give me about 40% more capacity. For me, that's huge. It'll do me just fine.



Again, sorry-
Jeff


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 18, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Again, sorry-
> Jeff



No need to appologize. If I was full time and doing more big tree removals, I would have a bigger truck with a 24' long chip box like I used to have when I was full time. When you're full time, there's probably more time to make that extra trip for a loader. when you're part-time, every minute counts. I've got to do 40 hours worth of tree work in only 20 hours so effeciency and good equipment is the key for me. This new truck setup is about as efficient as I can get for a 2-man crew.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 19, 2010)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Very nicely done! Did you photograph the fabrication stages to go from mancab to mini party deck? Been looking very seriously at the Boxer Minis and like the idea of putting it on the truck behind the cab like you did. What was your inspiration?



I did photograph some progress photos. Check out the thread entitled 'Transporting a Mini' in the Heavy Equipment forum.

My inspirtation for this truck was my old truck setup - a 1-ton with a 12' flatbed that I built an 8' chip box on the rear and hauled my mini on the front. (pics of that setup also on the aforementioned thread).


----------



## Deprime (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice looking truck! Great job.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 19, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 19, 2010)

arbor pro said:


> Brakes seem good on it but she's still virgin since the restoration. Getting a couple mechanical things done this week and will give her a christening on friday with 3 big takedowns.
> 
> I'll heed your warning and take those first few stops easy to see how she does when fully loaded. I do have brakes on the chipper so that should help.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all the compliments. It's been an exciting past month with two new babies in the family - this one and the one that poops a lot (but is the cuter of the two)... ; )



Its no doubt deserves its own "Tracks " so to speak and god help the poor bastard thats dumb enough to pull out in front of ya .. Mine has brakes for the chipper as well that truck empty only weighs about 3/4 ton more than the machine , it kinda of snaked to the traffic lights , I actually sold the truck for that reason .. Heres mine from back in the day


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 22, 2010)

the truck looks great now. I love the carrier rack in the front. saves having to have another vehicle to tow it.


----------



## Groundman One (Oct 22, 2010)

*Very nice!* 

I admit to being a bit jealous. Our truck doesn't look anywhere near that nice.


----------



## treevet (Oct 22, 2010)

wahlturfcare said:


> the truck looks great now. I love the carrier rack in the front. saves having to have another vehicle to tow it.



Only neg is that you have to take the big truck out to move the mini. Love the truck but rather have my little tilt trailer for the mini and we are planning to put in a shelf in front for additional implements.

Also that is a very steep movement to put the mini on/off.... where you are barely going off the ground for an on/off on a tilt trailer or low trailer with upfolding ramps.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 28, 2010)

well, getting the chipper painted in a couple of weeks. Figured it would complete the look if it was painted white and had some new lettering on it. Not sure if it will get the wheel simulators though...maybe?

I've loaded and unloaded the mini many times now. Very smooth. Setup works as well or better than I had hoped. I can even keep the grapple on the mini if I'm going a short distance. I load it grapple first and the grapple hangs over the passenger side about 12" further than the mirror on the door. Not something I'd want if traveling any kind of distance but if going just a few blocks, it saves disconnecting the grapple. I first thought it might be a bit light on the front end and want to tip backwards when going up the ramps but it loaded just great. At the breakover point, it's a bit tricky to keep it aligned with the platform so it doesn't scrape either the headache rack or the chip box but, if I go slow, it's fine. I just have to keep the grapple low.

treevet - I also have a trailer for the mini. i don't HAVE to use the chip truck to haul it around - it just saves me an extra trip by being able to haul it on the truck. If I'm just grinding stumps or loading logs, i can haul the mini and my sc252 side by side on my 14' trailer behind my f350 with 12' dump bed.

AP


----------



## treevet (Oct 28, 2010)

Understood AP

Give picts of the chipper in progression pls.

I love to see and read about that stuff. (boring life here)


----------



## arborpros (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome job AP. I have been thinking of how to transport a mini when I buy one and this is exactly how I am going to do it. Again, great job and congrats!!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2011)

arborpros said:


> Awesome job AP. I have been thinking of how to transport a mini when I buy one and this is exactly how I am going to do it. Again, great job and congrats!!


 
So Rep' him! Got it? Dang!!! 
Jeff


----------



## Kottonwood (Mar 29, 2011)

That is a really nice set up.

It is making me excited to get the lettering on my truck.... I just built it.

How hard was it to do the vinyl yourself?

They are charging me 270 for labor..... I am almost thinking it's worth it.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 29, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> That is a really nice set up.
> 
> It is making me excited to get the lettering on my truck.... I just built it.
> 
> ...


 
Easy to do once you know the tricks. My recommendation, if you've never done it before, is to hire it out the first time with the stipulation that they let you watch and learn how to do it. You'll never have to hire it out again. Just takes time and patience once you know how to do it. I could explain it in words but it's just so much easier to watch someone who knows what they're doing...

try a google search - maybe you'll find a youtube video of how to do it...


----------



## chrisdafer (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow I drive the same truck with the useless man cab every day. If there was a back saver loader like that their instead I would be so happy. The only thing I ever put in their is ropes when their wet and cases of water.

IMO having it with you all the time instead of on a different trailer will get you a ton more use out of it. Like all those jobs we do when boss man says no don't bring the bobcat you won't need it and we end up man loading a whole truck of heavy rounds.

I'm printing your pictures and telling him I want one.

Truck looks great.


----------



## murphy4trees (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome job.. you turned that ugly duck into a swan..

only thinkg I don't like is "free estimates".. that is a terrible thing to ad to print ads, as you get a lot of wasted time in seeing people that just want someone to look at their trees for "free".. mught not be so bad on the truck, as it could get you talking to some neighbor's and have them make a spur of the moment, keep up with the Jones' type buying decision..

I think it's great to have the mini on site w/o a trailer and you just deal with extra length of the truck.... That's a tight unit and well worth the $$$ for the image it portrays.. 

I tried to rep you, but don't know how, cince they changed it to points..


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for all the kind words. I think my next project is going to be turning a 2nd truck (same as this one) into a flatbed dump for hauling logs - maybe cut the sides and top of the chip box off and weld on stake pockets for wood sides or maybe make folding steel sides. would like to put the same type of mini skid platform on it as well. Basically a twin of the first truck but for hauling logs. Could then put my sc252 stump grinder on that truck's platform while hauling the mini skid on the chip truck (or vice versa). I already have an aluminum ramp for the third wheel of the sc252 so I can load it onto my chip truck if needed. works well.


----------



## newbym (Mar 30, 2011)

*Wow!*

Okay, I'm a convert. We were already planning on getting the Boxer, now I get to start shopping around for the truck instead of a trailer


----------



## treeman75 (Mar 30, 2011)

Does it go up and down the ramps ok? It took me a little to get useto getting mine in and out of my dumptrailer. I have been thinking of buying a chip truck like that. When I do I am doing the same thing you did. Is yours gas and how is the power and the brakes?


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 30, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> Does it go up and down the ramps ok? It took me a little to get useto getting mine in and out of my dumptrailer. I have been thinking of buying a chip truck like that. When I do I am doing the same thing you did. Is yours gas and how is the power and the brakes?


 
goes up and down ramps fine. at the breakover point, you just go slow and you get used to it. both diesel and gas minis seem to handle the incline just fine. I suppose a wheel loader would be smoother transitioning than a tracked mini but I've only ever used tracked machines.

my truck has the 7.4l gas and has tons of power even when fully loaded with chips, hauling the mini skid and towing my 9000 chipper. Brakes are ok - helps to have brakes on chipper in tow. You aren't going to stop on a dime so you have to drive smart.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 30, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> goes up and down ramps fine. at the breakover point, you just go slow and you get used to it. both diesel and gas minis seem to handle the incline just fine. I suppose a wheel loader would be smoother transitioning than a tracked mini but I've only ever used tracked machines.
> 
> my truck has the 7.4l gas and has tons of power even when fully loaded with chips, hauling the mini skid and towing my 9000 chipper. Brakes are ok - helps to have brakes on chipper in tow. You aren't going to stop on a dime so you have to drive smart.


 
Drive smart is right, and when you've hauled with larger rigs, it doesn't seem so bad, but if it's the biggest vehicle you've operated, I can see were one might think it's not enough. 

I was up in Rockford, IL. taking a few of the same brand of bucket trucks for a spin last fall, and with a full load and chipper I can see wanting the chipper brakes to work with you, but they weren't bad alone.

I'm glad this thread came back up, it's a sweet rig, and don't be surprised if I'm set up similar by next year.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 30, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Drive smart is right, and when you've hauled with larger rigs, it doesn't seem so bad, but if it's the biggest vehicle you've operated, I can see were one might think it's not enough.
> 
> I was up in Rockford, IL. taking a few of the same brand of bucket trucks for a spin last fall, and with a full load and chipper I can see wanting the chipper brakes to work with you, but they weren't bad alone.
> 
> I'm glad this thread came back up, it's a sweet rig, and don't be surprised if I'm set up similar by next year.


 
I should get royalties for every truck that gets set up this way... :msp_tongue:


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 6, 2011)

I have seen those chipper trucks sell cheap and was wonder if they are worth buying. I didnt know if they were wore out or not and what to look out for. I am buying a rear mount bucket and probly be buying a bigger chip truck.


----------



## superjunior (Oct 7, 2011)

where did you get those hubcaps? looks pretty sharp


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 7, 2011)

treeman75 said:


> I have seen those chipper trucks sell cheap and was wonder if they are worth buying. I didnt know if they were wore out or not and what to look out for. I am buying a rear mount bucket and probly be buying a bigger chip truck.


 
Dude on Craigslist has a old 11' asplundh chip box for sale for 750, thought about getting it, thats pretty cheap. But I already have enough projects. Check it out


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 7, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude on Craigslist has a old 11' asplundh chip box for sale for 750, thought about getting it, thats pretty cheap. But I already have enough projects. Check it out


 
What city and whats it under?


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 7, 2011)

superjunior said:


> where did you get those hubcaps? looks pretty sharp


 
If you get the tree and landscape trader mag, I believe they advertise in it. Can't remember name but they show the simulators in the ad. Cost about $500 for full set.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 7, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> If you get the tree and landscape trader mag, I believe they advertise in it. Can't remember name but they show the simulators in the ad. Cost about $500 for full set.



Holy crap, them things really cost that much? I got a whole set that are like brand new sitting in the attic. mine are Eagle Flight. 

Can't get at the locking hubs on my bucket with them on... besides, I think they're gay. no offense. 

You'd think Schmidy's would just blast and paint their rims at that rate.. I suppose they get some sort of deal for buying in bulk though.


----------



## Ed Roland (Oct 7, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> I should get royalties for every truck that gets set up this way... :msp_tongue:


 
:agree2:


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 7, 2011)

Treeman, i have a place by me who has some old asplundh boxes for $150 each. I need to pick mine up to make it work for my 1 ton.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 8, 2011)

wahlturfcare said:


> Treeman, i have a place by me who has some old asplundh boxes for $150 each. I need to pick mine up to make it work for my 1 ton.


 
where?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 8, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> where?


 
Dude, yur up way to early! uttahere2::yoyo:

Check Quad Cities Craigslist, it was on there.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 8, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> Dude, yur up way to early! uttahere2::yoyo:
> 
> Check Quad Cities Craigslist, it was on there.


 

I hear ya. I can only sleep 4-5 hours straight...sometimes up to seven. No alarm, just up anywhere from 2 something to as late as four tops depending on when I go down. There are occasional exceptions.

that's sweet. glad too hear they are close enough. any idea as to their condition?


----------



## troythetreeman (Oct 9, 2011)

that truck set up is just plain brilliant
what a great idea man
id think id add some sort of flex poles i could see from the cab to the front of your grapple rack in front, just so i knew exactly where it was


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 10, 2011)

I never actually just said what a great job ya did there I mean I have had that truck 2xs in my time and neither ever looked half as nice as that and I always just painted them and kept them stock but the mini carrier or stump cutter box is sweet .. GOOD JOB


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks again for all the kind comments. Found another good use for the rack on the front - just bought a 'stump slayer' stump grinder attachment for my mini skid and figure I can carry that on the front rack and put my grapple in the infeed chute of my vermeer 18" chipper with a ratchet strap to hold it in. Now I'll have everything I need in one trip.

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 30, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> thanks again for all the kind comments. Found another good use for the rack on the front - just bought a 'stump slayer' stump grinder attachment for my mini skid and figure I can carry that on the front rack and put my grapple in the infeed chute of my vermeer 18" chipper with a ratchet strap to hold it in. Now I'll have everything I need in one trip.
> 
> AP



Just curious if anyone else has has given this setup a try? A few folks on AS have told me they were going to do it to their trucks so I'm interested to know how it's working out. If you've done it or are in the process, please post some pics and comments.

AP


----------



## sir_nick2 (Dec 30, 2011)

Truck looks very good indeed! Now for the dirty old thing towing behind it lol


----------



## TheDruidAbides (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks good AP. I picked up a similar chip truck on Ebay back this Spring '11. Definitely a creative use of space for the man cab.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Jan 27, 2012)

Arbor Pro,
Nice job on your chipper truck, I had drawn out plans a few years ago to put a stake bed curb side dump behind one of those asblundh trucks,where you put the platbed, that would also eliminat the rocking chair loading and unloading the mini, to load logs on so I could dump them at yard with out disonnecting chipper, how does the mini/stumper compare to like a carlton 2500-4, never did any thing have my little fuso with 12 drybox roll up rear door(on a dump sub frame) then carry my 2500-4 on 5x10 trl behind 91 d350 with 8 ft fb dump, but I usually go back next day by myself to stump grind and load logs that would fit in fuso, but with your set up I could eliminate 3 pieces of equipment and have every thing on jobsite even when solo,cool
Paul

ps I even saved some long wheel chir lift cylinders to make the deck slide toward the curb side till tips, just the fuso is to light to add more to,


----------



## arbor pro (Jan 27, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Arbor Pro,
> Nice job on your chipper truck, I had drawn out plans a few years ago to put a stake bed curb side dump behind one of those asblundh trucks,where you put the platbed, that would also eliminat the rocking chair loading and unloading the mini, to load logs on so I could dump them at yard with out disonnecting chipper, how does the mini/stumper compare to like a carlton 2500-4, never did any thing have my little fuso with 12 drybox roll up rear door(on a dump sub frame) then carry my 2500-4 on 5x10 trl behind 91 d350 with 8 ft fb dump, but I usually go back next day by myself to stump grind and load logs that would fit in fuso, but with your set up I could eliminate 3 pieces of equipment and have every thing on jobsite even when solo,cool
> Paul
> 
> ps I even saved some long wheel chir lift cylinders to make the deck slide toward the curb side till tips, just the fuso is to light to add more to,



The stump slayer attachment for the mini skid is about as porductive as a 25hp self-propelled grinder. there are advantages and disadvantages to the attachment but production is very comparable to a vermeer sc252. I have sold that attachment though as I prefer a dedicated grinder to the attachment. Visibility of the stump is difficult with the attachment. It also ties up your mini skid. I simply prefer a seperate machine. I purchased the slayer for a single contract which was grinding stumps through out an amusement park within a number of odd areas that would have been very difficult to get a sc252 into.

I thought I would love the slayer and end up selling my 252. I actually ended up selling the slayer and am going to upgrade my 252 with a rayco 1635 trac grinder. I will probably run into instances where I'll regret selling the grinder attachment but I think that it would sit around too much in my situation to justify keeping it.

Patriot Tree in Colorado bought it along with an sk650 from me. He's currently using the combo to grind out a number of stumps on a single contract. Perhaps he'll give you his take on the slayer once he has some time under his belt with it.

AP


----------



## treecare (Jan 29, 2012)

*Very nice job.*



arbor pro said:


> The stump slayer attachment for the mini skid is about as porductive as a 25hp self-propelled grinder. there are advantages and disadvantages to the attachment but production is very comparable to a vermeer sc252. I have sold that attachment though as I prefer a dedicated grinder to the attachment. Visibility of the stump is difficult with the attachment. It also ties up your mini skid. I simply prefer a seperate machine. I purchased the slayer for a single contract which was grinding stumps through out an amusement park within a number of odd areas that would have been very difficult to get a sc252 into.
> 
> I thought I wofuld love the slayer and end up selling my 252. I actually ended up selling the slayer and am going to upgrade my 252 with a rayco 1635 trac grinder. I will probably run into instances where I'll regret selling the grinder attachment but I think that it would sit around too much in my situation to justify keeping it.
> 
> ...



Very nice job.


----------



## panic101 (Mar 5, 2012)

wow! set up looks great!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 6, 2012)

panic101 said:


> wow! set up looks great!



thanks. I've talked with a number of tree guys since building my truck who said they were going to do the same thing or something similar. I'd like to see pics of their finished projects. I told a buddy of mine from MN to post pics of the F550 rebuild he's doing to accomodate his mini skid. It's coming along sweet. I'll keep on him to post pics on AS...

AP


----------



## MackenzieTree (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks awsome, great job you got a real sweet set up. Just starting out and cant wait to have something similar. Hope it makes you good money.


----------



## Blackdog (Mar 13, 2012)

Your article was an inspiration to us when it ran and we have been planning on it for awhile. It looks like we may be receiving our truck this week. We signed to start production before Christmas, but have been patient. We're using a Vermeer S800TX and adding a compartment for tracmats.

I'll post pictures when we get it!


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 13, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> Your article was an inspiration to us when it ran and we have been planning on it for awhile. It looks like we may be receiving our truck this week. We signed to start production before Christmas, but have been patient. We're using a Vermeer S800TX and adding a compartment for tracmats.
> 
> I'll post pictures when we get it!



Please do!


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 13, 2012)

Thought of another advantage is the visability you eliminated the over the shoulder blind spot the man cab or my fuso has, found one of those cheep but I am going to work for Aspen for the summer and fall so thinking of selling everything but my bucket van and regroup this Dec. if the myans are wrong,lol think that the side dumping wood rack/equipment platform with a small tommy lift and removable ramps might be the way I will go, the place that takes my mulch charges if have logs, so I load them on last so they can see them. 
Hard to not have a shop, niebhors look cross eyed when I break out the welder and grinders, oh well I built my fuso in a back yard rent house but that was a lower niebhorhood and the niebhors had chickens and goats, lol
Paul


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 13, 2012)

ropeclimber said:


> ...hard to not have a shop, niebhors look cross eyed when i break out the welder and grinders, oh well i built my fuso in a back yard rent house but that was a lower niebhorhood and the niebhors had chickens and goats, lol
> paul



lol


----------



## defensiblespace (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey AP, where did you ever find that truck for that price? I've been looking for a while now and not seen anything close to what you paid.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 13, 2012)

defensiblespace said:


> Hey AP, where did you ever find that truck for that price? I've been looking for a while now and not seen anything close to what you paid.



iowa two years ago during the heavy recession. that was then, this is now - things are recovering and the price of everything is going up again. I should have bought it's twin at the same time and converted it into a flatbed dump for logs. could have snatched that one up for $3500 as the top had already been cut out for hauling firewood. Oh well, what's that they say about hindsight...?

Of course, you do remember what it looked like before the restoration? Not exactly the pride of the pumpkin patch.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2012)

defensiblespace said:


> Hey AP, where did you ever find that truck for that price? I've been looking for a while now and not seen anything close to what you paid.



You are in California and Carb is touring the hood. Gonna get rid of a damn good truck this year because we are in Cali!. 
Jeff


----------



## husabud (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm about as far as one could be Jeff, but keep me posted on the demise. Looking to expand this year and that may be one way to go.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 13, 2012)

husabud said:


> I'm about as far as one could be Jeff, but keep me posted on the demise. Looking to expand this year and that may be one way to go.



Will do, sucks this reg crap!
Jeff


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 13, 2012)

*long way from home*

Here is one in Floridia, long way to have shipped, or drive

1997 GMC Chipper Dump Truck

I started looking as I wanted a paid excuse to knock off and go to floridia during spring break, Ha not this year so good for some one.
Paul


----------



## defensiblespace (Mar 14, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Here is one in Floridia, long way to have shipped, or drive
> 
> 1997 GMC Chipper Dump Truck
> 
> ...



Looks like a steal. Not quite sure how I would get it from FL to CA though, or if it would even pass smog in CA. If anyone has suggestions, I'm open.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Mar 14, 2012)

Fly out and drive back,
Uship.com
hire a driver 
may be cheeper to Ship it on a boat
to damn far for me and Im in the middle I bought an old truck from James in FW and had it Ushiped for 500 but that is only 300miles you are looking at 2000 at 1.50-2.50 a mile, so may be cheeper to drive it, mabey you could get a haul back, paid to haul (ship) something back with you, not sure wish it were in SA,
Paul


----------



## defensiblespace (Mar 14, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Fly out and drive back,
> Uship.com
> hire a driver
> may be cheeper to Ship it on a boat
> ...



Thanks Paul.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 14, 2012)

a few I found. # 3 looks particularly good but you will need to modify the box as it has been modified - or you can buy another asplundh take-off box and install it.

1997 International Chip Truck 

1997 GMC C5500 ASPLUNDH TRUCK 55K MILES

1999 GMC Dump Truck C6500

Or you could look for a short-frame (16') c6500 cab and chassis or box truck with a tommy gate (which means it has a pto). You can buy an asplundh box and hoist and install it behind a 5' platform and you're set to go. Maybe a little more work and $ but you can find a truck that meets CA emissions and maybe a diesel or automatic. Just a thought. Box trucks are easy to come by...

AP


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 14, 2012)

actually, I didnt' see that #1 was a diesel. For $12k, that one looks pretty decent. Already has good paint - just remove the mancab, install mini platform and you're set to go. Probably have $15-17k into the truck when done.

AP


----------



## defensiblespace (Mar 14, 2012)

arbor pro said:


> a few I found. # 3 looks particularly good but you will need to modify the box as it has been modified - or you can buy another asplundh take-off box and install it.
> 
> 1997 International Chip Truck
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you Scott. I tried to send you some rep, but it says I have to spread it to others before I can give you rep again. I'll get you next time. Thanks for the leg work. That diesel does look pretty sweet.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 8, 2012)

Thought this was a pretty good Idea for a stump grinder or mini hauler if you have a high volume chip truck, kind of a small machine to use with a mini though, but good Idea, for bringing the stump grinder and chipper on one truck for same day removals
Brush Bandit/Skidloader trailer combo
Paul


----------



## Blackdog (May 16, 2012)

*Our version of the combo truck*

Hey Arbor Pro,

Finally got some time to post some pics of our conversion. We took delivery a a month or so ago, and have been putting it to hard work. We went with a S800 that we've had for a year, and figured out a way to drive on with the bucket, detach it on a rack, and tuck the machine under. The bed is 14'x8'x6', with the top being detachable with a few bolts (we haven't used that yet). We also carry 10 or 11 Trak Mats behind the cab, doubles as a headache rack for the machine.

Works really well, unfortunately we goofed on the gearing and are going to have to replace the 4.11's with 4.88's. Would much rather the 6plus1 instead of the sixer it's got too. Live and learn

Let us know what you think!

https://plus.google.com/photos/1163...ms/5741731669930258241?authkey=CPaBlJydhbzPYA


----------



## arbor pro (May 16, 2012)

Nice setup! I like the shelf for the grapple. 

AP


----------



## treeman75 (May 16, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> Hey Arbor Pro,
> 
> Finally got some time to post some pics of our conversion. We took delivery a a month or so ago, and have been putting it to hard work. We went with a S800 that we've had for a year, and figured out a way to drive on with the bucket, detach it on a rack, and tuck the machine under. The bed is 14'x8'x6', with the top being detachable with a few bolts (we haven't used that yet). We also carry 10 or 11 Trak Mats behind the cab, doubles as a headache rack for the machine.
> 
> ...



Awesome set up! I like your ramps.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 16, 2012)

Yup, nice set up. So, you had a bucket truck and removed the bucket to build it? Did you not need the bucket truck anymore or buy the truck with this intention?
Curious about one thing. It seem's the axle's are barely meeting a balance point for the dump bed. Pic's, I know are deceiving, but I bet you gotta make sure you do not overload the back. Anyway, nice.
Jeff


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 4, 2013)

*for sale*

My truck and chipper are for sale. sk650 mini skid and rg1635 stumper are for sale too and either can be hauled on the chip truck.
View attachment 298586
View attachment 298582
View attachment 298583
View attachment 298584


scott - AP
605-228-9350


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 4, 2013)

arbor pro said:


> My truck and chipper are for sale. sk650 mini skid and rg1635 stumper are for sale too and either can be hauled on the chip truck.
> View attachment 298586
> View attachment 298582
> View attachment 298583
> ...



pm me a price and specs on the chip truck plz


----------



## ducaticorse (Jun 4, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> pm me specs and a price on the chip truck plz



hhhhhhhh


----------



## Bandit Man (Jun 4, 2013)

*Useless man cab*



chrisdafer said:


> Wow I drive the same truck with the useless man cab every day. If there was a back saver loader like that their instead I would be so happy. The only thing I ever put in their is ropes when their wet and cases of water.
> 
> IMO having it with you all the time instead of on a different trailer will get you a ton more use out of it. Like all those jobs we do when boss man says no don't bring the bobcat you won't need it and we end up man loading a whole truck of heavy rounds.
> 
> ...



Nice job on the chip truck Arbor Pro! 

Chrisdafer, I just can't climb when nature calls, and I got tired of the groundies and I wasting time running out of the neighborhood to the local gas station to use the restroom. I'm turning the "useless man cab" into a mobile John like in a motorhome, complete with water tank and sink well. It's gonna save me a ton of time and money.


----------



## StrataTree (Jun 5, 2013)

Lovin that truck! It looks super pro!

Our man cab gets used for a water cooler, some ropes, some plywood and tires(which aren't any fun loading and unloading) and... yep that's about it! Oh! Our faller did his emergency nature calls in there last year(don't ask me about his setup) it wasn't pretty! I said no more of that nastiness and now he's drivin around in the other truck lookin for porta-potties all the time! We are never close to gas stations or other convenient spots. I don't get these guys that just can't get regular, ya know! Bugs me though that he always has to leave the job site... For all I know he's up to more than just nature calls...
Think I maybe had to leave the job one time all last year. With this guy it's daily!?!
Definitely can't climb or work at all though when you gotta go....
He's the only one on our crew that seems to have this problem. I guess dropping all that big wood must just scare the crap out of him.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## arbor pro (Jun 6, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> pm me a price and specs on the chip truck plz



I tried to PM you but the message got deleted somehow. Truck is a 2000 with low miles. 5spd with the big 7.4L gas engine. Pulls great - plenty of power to pull a big chipper. Lots of toolbox storage. Feel free to call me at 605.228.9350. scott - AP


----------

